# I am selling my trucks



## treemandan (Apr 17, 2012)

For real this time. I don't need both and came across a decent f250 dump I am going to replace my f350 dump and my f150.

Both trucks have working plows and and inspected.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## limbwalker54 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dan,

You came across an F-250 dump truck?


Was that a type-o?

-Mike


----------



## treemandan (Apr 17, 2012)

limbwalker54 said:


> Dan,
> 
> You came across an F-250 dump truck?
> 
> ...



Came across a few. One guy is looking to trade a 92 super cab with plow and dump insert 7.3 liter for a small station wagon. I was thinking about trading my Outback but i like having a small car. its a nice well kept truck and looks great. 300 k miles though.

Another f250 I saw the dump bed was the original bed with a piston.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 17, 2012)

6k he wants or trade my Outback. i really just want to swap out trucks.


[email protected]


----------



## deevo (Apr 18, 2012)

treemandan said:


> For real this time. I don't need both and came across a decent f250 dump I am going to replace my f350 dump and my f150.
> 
> Both trucks have working plows and and inspected.



The rifle come with it?


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't know why you'd part with a tonner like yours unless it's just ate up from the salt and completely beat. I'd love to have that truck.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 18, 2012)

Bigus Termitius said:


> I don't know why you'd part with a tonner like yours unless it's just ate up from the salt and completely beat. I'd love to have that truck.





Its not shot though its a little rusty. Its a 94 with 124k. I am hoping to get around 8k for it.


----------



## no tree to big (Apr 18, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Came across a few. One guy is looking to trade a 92 super cab with plow and dump insert 7.3 liter for a small station wagon. I was thinking about trading my Outback but i like having a small car. its a nice well kept truck and looks great. 300 k miles though.
> 
> Another f250 I saw the dump bed was the original bed with a piston.



I have my f150 set up as a dump using the original bed. in my opinion going from that f350 to that you will be very disappointed sometimes it can be a pain to get chips to dump because they get locked in the wheel wells and in the rear corners especially if its just chips with no leaves or needles and you need to be careful with what you try and dump logs are a no no you will rip and beat the bed and tail gate to bits in no time. plus some of those dump kits are crap some have a hard time dumping half there rated weight mine will lift at least 3K I had a decent load of wood in it and it picked it up a 1/4 of the way(hard part) before I aborted the test 

if you can build a box for the dump insert that would work pretty good 

but I would just keep the 350 around


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 18, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Its not shot though its a little rusty. Its a 94 with 124k. I am hoping to get around 8k for it.



Is that the one you welded the frame on this winter? What motor?


----------



## treemandan (Apr 19, 2012)

no tree to big said:


> I have my f150 set up as a dump using the original bed. in my opinion going from that f350 to that you will be very disappointed sometimes it can be a pain to get chips to dump because they get locked in the wheel wells and in the rear corners especially if its just chips with no leaves or needles and you need to be careful with what you try and dump logs are a no no you will rip and beat the bed and tail gate to bits in no time. plus some of those dump kits are crap some have a hard time dumping half there rated weight mine will lift at least 3K I had a decent load of wood in it and it picked it up a 1/4 of the way(hard part) before I aborted the test
> 
> if you can build a box for the dump insert that would work pretty good
> 
> but I would just keep the 350 around





Didn't you just change my mind! I am just sick of driving bigger trucks and I got the smallest i could. Its true I should just leave well enough alone.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 19, 2012)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Is that the one you welded the frame on this winter? What motor?



both have had frame repairs. 















And both need work from time to time. The dump is due for tires and should have the brakes checked, they probably need something but it shouldn't be more than shoes/drums. The rotors and front end should be fine. No real leaks, just normal seepage for a ttrucks this old.

It may need can corners and rockers but I cut out and patched these areas. I also took out the foam that was put in the cab corners as sound deadener so water could drain. I also took the rugs and mats out of both trucks. As long as it water and mud can't hold up somewhere things don't normally rust out. I did these repairs last summer.
















This was all on the drivers rocker. Its been cut out. patched and coated.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## lxt (Apr 19, 2012)

They dont look to bad, kinda old & for 8 grand with frame repairs........good luck! both are way to small for any real work & a 150 as a plow truck? maybe for ones own driveway?

the 94 dump......lucky to get $4-$5,000 & the 150 not sure what the book says, but good luck (for real)



LXT...........


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Apr 19, 2012)

I would stay with the 1 ton, looks like a power stroke, I had a 3/4 ton that I put a dump under the original bed and with the chipper it was way overloaded and had to go back to finish larger jobs was better with the 16 foot brush trailer than the 3/4 ton plus it had 4:10 gears and a throttle body 350 so got 10 mpg loaded or not, my fuso gets around 12-15 but its slow, but will hold more than its should.
Paul


----------



## mattfr12 (Apr 20, 2012)

Are you quitting Dan? If not I'd hang on to the one ton. I mean I'd buy it fo sho. I was planning on putting a few g's in it. I need a truck that's smaller and a guy with a regular DL Can drive. I got 4 CDL rigs and it's nice to have a chip truck that size sometime. Finding guys with a CDL That will do more than just drive is a pain. I always liked the 7.3 diesel also There pretty bullet proof.

I'd keep it tho dude a 250 for chipping is gonna be weak sauce. Overload it in 10 min.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ffa00i


----------



## treemandan (Apr 20, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> Are you quitting Dan? If not I'd hang on to the one ton. I mean I'd buy it fo sho. I was planning on putting a few g's in it. I need a truck that's smaller and a guy with a regular DL Can drive. I got 4 CDL rigs and it's nice to have a chip truck that size sometime. Finding guys with a CDL That will do more than just drive is a pain. I always liked the 7.3 diesel also There pretty bullet proof.
> 
> I'd keep it tho dude a 250 for chipping is gonna be weak sauce. Overload it in 10 min.
> 
> ...





HAH! I got you guys again with the ole " I am selling my stuff" bit.


No but really, its me and 3 vehicles and I hate to drive. I know I can't get rid of the dump but I want to something to consolidate at least two of the vehicles. A Hummer H3 looks like it could take the place of the Outback and f150.
I can do a lot with the Outback but not pull machines... least I don't think I can... and know I shouldn't. Its a good car, good on gas and a quick scoot here and there , runs fine. An 02 I own and my wife can drive. If I am going to swap it out I need something that can do what the f150 and Outback can do.
Out of 3 vehicles I am looking to trade off two for 1. I would think the dump would be worth 6 grand, the f150 3k.


----------



## TreeBot (Apr 20, 2012)

Just ditch the Outback and 150 and stay with the 90's Fords (not this one, it's not for sale):

View attachment 234698


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 20, 2012)

Dan I said it before and I will say it again I will take the F350 , My # is 856 939 6121 , I would Pm it too ya but Thats annoying call me if your serious I will be around all day tomorrow and Sunday, email me some more pics to [email protected]


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 20, 2012)

View attachment 234739
Look man I already have a matching one .... They would look good parked together HELL maybe I would even paint one to match the other .... OHHH who am kidding I wouldn't  [video]http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/commercial-tree-care-climbing/234739d1334969740-washington-20111019-00054-jpg[/video]


----------



## deevo (Apr 20, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> View attachment 234739
> Look man I already have a matching one .... They would look good parked together HELL maybe I would even paint one to match the other .... OHHH who am kidding I wouldn't  [video]http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/commercial-tree-care-climbing/234739d1334969740-washington-20111019-00054-jpg[/video]



I have almost the exact same truck I use for my chip truck, 460 gasser though, bigger chip box. Perfect for what size company I am running right now, I have underbody boxes on order should be here next week. I have a lot of close dump sites for my chips throughout where I work. Great trucks and easy to maintain and fix. mine has no rust and should last me a long time.


----------



## mattfr12 (Apr 21, 2012)

Those are my favorite body style fords still, they where down hill after that and the 7.3.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?mg2wwk


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 21, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> Those are my favorite body style fords still, they where down hill after that and the 7.3.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?mg2wwk



Come on Matt you know your too good to drive a truck that old , save it for all the scabs who like to wrench on #### on there front lawn ..........


----------



## Toddppm (Apr 21, 2012)

The Dan is pretty slick, almost got a bidding war coming up:evilgrin:


----------



## mikewhite85 (Apr 21, 2012)

View attachment 234935
View attachment 234936
View attachment 234937


I've got one too a few years older. DON'T SELL HER! It's a great truck!


----------



## treemandan (Apr 21, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> View attachment 234739
> Look man I already have a matching one .... They would look good parked together HELL maybe I would even paint one to match the other .... OHHH who am kidding I wouldn't  [video]http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/commercial-tree-care-climbing/234739d1334969740-washington-20111019-00054-jpg[/video]



I am not selling my truck and that truck doesn't have a chip box.


----------



## mattfr12 (Apr 22, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Come on Matt you know your too good to drive a truck that old , save it for all the scabs who like to wrench on #### on there front lawn ..........



I used a 1989 dodge power ram for a long time. Truck had no power but it always started. The only reason I sold it was it caught on fire while we where going down the road. Spending a lot of money on a one ton is a waste. I bought two new f550's in 2006 and ended up selling them both before 20k miles. They dont put any good motors in the new ones anymore. The 7.3 is way better than the garbage they are putting in them now. The 6.0's I had really struggled pulling a bandit 250 and some logs or chips.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?xheeqc


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 22, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> I used a 1989 dodge power ram for a long time. Truck had no power but it always started. The only reason I sold it was it caught on fire while we where going down the road. Spending a lot of money on a one ton is a waste. I bought two new f550's in 2006 and ended up selling them both before 20k miles. They dont put any good motors in the new ones anymore. The 7.3 is way better than the garbage they are putting in them now. The 6.0's I had really struggled pulling a bandit 250 and some logs or chips.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?xheeqc


yea no doubt the 6 litres are boat anchors , this thread must be a joke though a joke with a stupid punchline but whatever ... THere's still a ton of mid 90's fords out there , I have been looking for another 350 cause ya couldn't't get 4x4 in a super duty then ...


----------



## treemandan (Apr 22, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> I used a 1989 dodge power ram for a long time. Truck had no power but it always started. The only reason I sold it was it caught on fire while we where going down the road. Spending a lot of money on a one ton is a waste. I bought two new f550's in 2006 and ended up selling them both before 20k miles. They dont put any good motors in the new ones anymore. The 7.3 is way better than the garbage they are putting in them now. The 6.0's I had really struggled pulling a bandit 250 and some logs or chips.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?xheeqc




Leave it to matt to sell somebody a burnt truck.:msp_thumbsup:

####-ing ass-hole!


yeah my dump is about a foot longer than the f150, something I just realized. When I was looking for a dump truck the truck i got was the truck I was looking for. I just hate driving it, it to big, no air and it s stick shift. But again that's why i got it, put it in low and in first gear and that's where it goes, no worries of an automatic sreaming and crying and getting burnt up.
Its awesome for all the tight spots i get into. i broke an axle not to long ago pushing the chipper up a steep twisty drive. I should have unlocked the hubs and just went up with the Tcase locked. Snapped a rear shaft, no biggey, won't do that again. And i can't complain about the motor, I was running used motor oil in it years ago.


----------



## Kottonwood (Apr 22, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> I used a 1989 dodge power ram for a long time. Truck had no power but it always started. The only reason I sold it was it caught on fire while we where going down the road. Spending a lot of money on a one ton is a waste. I bought two new f550's in 2006 and ended up selling them both before 20k miles. They dont put any good motors in the new ones anymore. The 7.3 is way better than the garbage they are putting in them now. The 6.0's I had really struggled pulling a bandit 250 and some logs or chips.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?xheeqc



So far good on my 6.8 liter ford. It is an '08 with 75000 miles on it. Did have to take it in for some warranty work.... stupid DPF. If you don't have diesel inspections you can remove that bastard. The truck is ridiculously powerful too, it tows my dump trailer with a full load of fresh wood 75 on the highway no problem.

I love the 7.3 liter fords. I have three '99s all 2 wheelers though. If I found a good deal on a 4x4 I would get it.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 22, 2012)

treemandan said:


> And i can't complain about the motor, I was running used motor oil in it years ago.



Used motor oil? 
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 22, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Used motor oil?
> Jeff


I would imagine that's another "danism" meaning some more made up crazy #### and if there was anyone serious about the truck its doubtful they are now LOL..


----------



## mattfr12 (Apr 22, 2012)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> So far good on my 6.8 liter ford. It is an '08 with 75000 miles on it. Did have to take it in for some warranty work.... stupid DPF. If you don't have diesel inspections you can remove that bastard. The truck is ridiculously powerful too, it tows my dump trailer with a full load of fresh wood 75 on the highway no problem.
> 
> I love the 7.3 liter fords. I have three '99s all 2 wheelers though. If I found a good deal on a 4x4 I would get it.



I had so much trouble with the 6.0's i still cant even laugh about it. Just super unreliable. The one went through a turbo, EGR, And injectors before 20k. The injectors where going again so I sold em both. I had both paid off. I considered doing the cummins swap but was 15-20g's 

The 6.8 is a completely different setup I don't know anything about them. They only used the 6.0 for two years then switched. That right there says ford even knew it was junk. They also sued NAVistar for 500 mill in warranty work. 

The one truck I had at least 6-8 g's in repairs in it. I switched to all bigger trucks and want to get something smaller. The smallest rig I have now is international 4400. I was thinking about a F-650 since they use a cummins.



---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?4kz4n3


----------



## mattfr12 (Apr 22, 2012)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> So far good on my 6.8 liter ford. It is an '08 with 75000 miles on it. Did have to take it in for some warranty work.... stupid DPF. If you don't have diesel inspections you can remove that bastard. The truck is ridiculously powerful too, it tows my dump trailer with a full load of fresh wood 75 on the highway no problem.
> 
> I love the 7.3 liter fords. I have three '99s all 2 wheelers though. If I found a good deal on a 4x4 I would get it.



Forgot to add the 7.3 is pretty bullet proof we haven't had any problems other than normal wear. It's still the most displacement put in a diesel pickup. I drive a Chevy duramax which is just as powerful or more than my 24 valve cummins. So I'm happy with it so far. Almost got 40k on it.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?m2iue5


----------



## mattfr12 (Apr 22, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Leave it to matt to sell somebody a burnt truck.:msp_thumbsup:
> 
> ####-ing ass-hole!
> 
> ...



The problems where made aware of before the sale. A paving company bought both to plow. Your very quick to jump to conclusions. Also when the injectors are going bad on diesels it's kinda hard to hide. White smoke and they run like junk. Call the guy I sold them to and ask for yourself .

Go to yellowbook.com search for ten mile paving in cannonsburgh PA.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?pedpni


----------



## lxt (Apr 23, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Leave it to matt to sell somebody a burnt truck.:msp_thumbsup:
> 
> ####-ing ass-hole!
> 
> ...




So Matt unloads a couple of expensive POS trucks that cost him & you call him an ass-hole with an expletive in front to create a more pronounced meaning?

Meanwhile................you say you are selling your old crap trucks (for real), you have had to weld the frames on both of em, snapped the drive shaft & have ran used motor oil in em for years & then say " I got you guys again with the Im selling my equipment"......................*You sir are the ####ing ass-hole*

Matt I wouldnt worry to much bout treemanripyaoffdan......after all he lances boils on his junk & plays dress up with his kids rabbit all the while dropping trees with Murphy on to roads & god knows what else, Then he fakes selling a couple of trucks ready for the bone yard......I mean really a 1994 1 ton & he wants $6000 or thinks thats what its worth.....LMFAO grass cutters have bigger/newer dumps, I think he trims hedges & shrubbery & who plows commercially with an F-150??? only a jacktard would even fess up to what he has claimed..................there ya go, he`s a jacktard





LXT................


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 23, 2012)

lxt said:


> So Matt unloads a couple of expensive POS trucks that cost him & you call him an ass-hole with an expletive in front to create a more pronounced meaning?
> 
> Meanwhile................you say you are selling your old crap trucks (for real), you have had to weld the frames on both of em, snapped the drive shaft & have ran used motor oil in em for years & then say " I got you guys again with the Im selling my equipment"......................*You sir are the ####ing ass-hole*
> 
> ...



Ouch ......


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 23, 2012)

lxt said:


> So Matt unloads a couple of expensive POS trucks that cost him & you call him an ass-hole with an expletive in front to create a more pronounced meaning?
> 
> Meanwhile................you say you are selling your old crap trucks (for real), you have had to weld the frames on both of em, snapped the drive shaft & have ran used motor oil in em for years & then say " I got you guys again with the Im selling my equipment"......................*You sir are the ####ing ass-hole*
> 
> ...



Ouch ......


----------



## NCTREE (Apr 23, 2012)

oh! great this should be good opcorn:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 23, 2012)

It would be in The Dans interest to put this thread to bed , seems that somehow he just woke up the 1 person who can strike some fear into us all LOL ...


----------



## treemandan (Apr 24, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> I would imagine that's another "danism" meaning some more made up crazy #### and if there was anyone serious about the truck its doubtful they are now LOL..




Yeah i filtered it with a 5 micron water filter ( a cheap one from walmart) and put it in the truck. I didn't notice one difference. This was about 5 years ago, I had about 50 gals. There is no real reason I still don't do it except I am to lazy.
I have a friend who takes my old oil and runs it in his 89 F350 4x4 van. He always ran the used motor oil.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 24, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> The problems where made aware of before the sale. A paving company bought both to plow. Your very quick to jump to conclusions. Also when the injectors are going bad on diesels it's kinda hard to hide. White smoke and they run like junk. Call the guy I sold them to and ask for yourself .
> 
> Go to yellowbook.com search for ten mile paving in cannonsburgh PA.
> 
> ...



No, I was just joking. My f350 almost caught fire. Injector harness, it carries a lot of voltage and gets hot. There were a lot of problems with them. I put in a new harness years ago.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 24, 2012)

lxt said:


> So Matt unloads a couple of expensive POS trucks that cost him & you call him an ass-hole with an expletive in front to create a more pronounced meaning?
> 
> Meanwhile................you say you are selling your old crap trucks (for real), you have had to weld the frames on both of em, snapped the drive shaft & have ran used motor oil in em for years & then say " I got you guys again with the Im selling my equipment"......................*You sir are the ####ing ass-hole*
> 
> ...



Uh, X? Calm down, yer getting all excited .


----------



## treemandan (Apr 24, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> It would be in The Dans interest to put this thread to bed , seems that somehow he just woke up the 1 person who can strike some fear into us all LOL ...



Screw him! Is it my fault I choose to display my nuerosis about my trucks? Well, yeah, I guess it is but who cares? 
Anyway, I am always wanting something different. I can't drive down the road without getting lost thinking about driving something else.
maybe I should go mds and paint it. I hate the red.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 24, 2012)

lxt said:


> So Matt unloads a couple of expensive POS trucks that cost him & you call him an ass-hole with an expletive in front to create a more pronounced meaning?
> 
> Meanwhile................you say you are selling your old crap trucks (for real), you have had to weld the frames on both of em, snapped the drive shaft & have ran used motor oil in em for years & then say " I got you guys again with the Im selling my equipment"......................*You sir are the ####ing ass-hole*
> 
> ...



all that matters is that I am a way better climber/arborist than you. That bothers you and that is why you get so mad.:msp_razz:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 24, 2012)

treemandan said:


> all that matters is that I am a way better climber/arborist than you. That bothers you and that is why you get so mad.:msp_razz:


well if your post to matt didn't make him blow steam outts his this surely will, I am not often scared but X makes me think that one day his hand is gonna pop outta my phone and choke me out I know that's impossible but when I reply to him for some reason I always keep the phone @ arms distance , and please don't go MDS on us cause anymore more paint pics may force me to go postal , I will be the guy on the news who strangles people , then takes numerous pics painting them Hunter Green


----------



## treemandan (Apr 24, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> well if your post to matt didn't make him blow steam outts his this surely will, I am not often scared but X makes me think that one day his hand is gonna pop outta my phone and choke me out I know that's impossible but when I reply to him for some reason I always keep the phone @ arms distance , and please don't go MDS on us cause anymore more paint pics may force me to go postal , I will be the guy on the news who strangles people , then takes numerous pics painting them Hunter Green



Dam! that was going to be my color of choice too! Sumpin bout that hunter green make a man go nuts, make em do stuff he ain't responsible fer. And I'll be sure to keep a distance from the computer and phones, thanks.


----------



## lxt (Apr 24, 2012)

treemandan said:


> all that matters is that I am a way better climber/arborist than you. That bothers you and that is why you get so mad.:msp_razz:




Wow..... ya figured me out & with all those trucks you have I cant imagine how Asplundh can compete with ya? LOL, when did you get your CA? oh.....the "better climber/arborist" part was sarcasm like you getting us all on thinking you wanted to sell your equipment, just another chapter in the dans book of fiction! LMFAO

Honestly I hope you can climb (for real) LOL, cause anyone who thinks a 94 1 ton dump with a welded frame thats been fed used motor oil through a wal-mart water filter is worth $6000.00 is related to AA!!!! 



LXT.........


----------



## treemandan (Apr 24, 2012)

lxt said:


> Wow..... ya figured me out & with all those trucks you have I cant imagine how Asplundh can compete with ya? LOL, when did you get your CA? oh.....the "better climber/arborist" part was sarcasm like you getting us all on thinking you wanted to sell your equipment, just another chapter in the dans book of fiction! LMFAO
> 
> Honestly I hope you can climb (for real) LOL, cause anyone who thinks a 94 1 ton dump with a welded frame thats been fed used motor oil through a wal-mart water filter is worth $6000.00 is related to AA!!!!
> 
> ...



I beat up some forestry major fresh out of school and stole his license. punk.


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 24, 2012)

I would just sell the both of those trucks, and buy a used Aspey forestry unit Danno. Those old bones can be had for anywheres from 8, to 14k. Lol, why even bother painting it (think magnetic door signage).. after all chrome don't get ya home (that takes 70 shop hours working on a roached out, cobbed up 366.. when a new long block with three year, or 80k warranty, goes for $1650) Lol..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 24, 2012)

Ohhhh my god he back !!!! That means there may be 41 individual pic post of freshly sandblasted and uber hard core painted lugnuts .... And the to top it of the 90' away chipper pic taken from 50ft , same pic over and over and over and over and over and over , burned into my brain like. A painful daily memory. :msp_w00t:


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 25, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Screw him! Is it my fault I choose to display my nuerosis about my trucks? Well, yeah, I guess it is but who cares?
> Anyway, I am always wanting something different. I can't drive down the road without getting lost thinking about driving something else.
> maybe I should go mds and paint it. I hate the red.



If you decide to go with painting, don't forget the chrome simulators! Nothing screams you take pride in your equipment like a set of snap on tin hub caps... lol, Sunday could be the official shine em up with the Sham Wow day! Jersey style!! Lol, they'll be saying Wow every time!!


----------



## treemandan (Apr 25, 2012)

I thought I was doing pretty good but now realize that on THE X SCALE I am a zero. Gee, what will I do?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 25, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> If you decide to go with painting, don't forget the chrome simulators! Nothing screams you take pride in your equipment like a set of snap on tin hub caps... lol, Sunday could be the official shine em up with the Sham Wow day! Jersey style!! Lol, they'll be saying Wow every time!!


I gave ya a like for that post cause you have an old aspey bucket too , I am just not Painting mine cause ya can't fool anyone with a shiny paint job LOL. But on a side note you totally could pass for the sham wow dude and likewise I could see you getting all drunk and messed up and try to beat a prostitue and her kicking your ass all around Fort Casadei ... And I would pay triple the price of admission to see it ...


----------



## lxt (Apr 25, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I beat up some forestry major fresh out of school and stole his license. punk.



HA...Look AA...oops I mean dan, you beating up anything is another chapter of fiction, thats a big book you`re writing, tell us you kick his butt with a dish towel? or smack the snot outta em with the rabbit in a dress.............or, you lanced his balls like you did your own & then stole his license.............tell us!! Punk..!




treemandan said:


> I thought I was doing pretty good but now realize that on THE X SCALE I am a zero. Gee, what will I do?



Now, now lil fella you`re more than a zero, I ranked you with AA, thats a step above Murphy..............well then maybe you are a zero? but hey you a funny, silly ole boy...thinking that dump is worth 6-G`s..........LMFAO, thats a joke right? for real? You`d fit in real good down here with the "premier services".....for real.




LXT..............


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Apr 25, 2012)

lxt said:


> HA...Look AA...oops I mean dan, you beating up anything is another chapter of fiction, thats a big book you`re writing, tell us you kick his butt with a dish towel? or smack the snot outta em with the rabbit in a dress.............or, you lanced his balls like you did your own & then stole his license.............tell us!! Punk..!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know whose muff is stankier than yours?? Nobodies!! It's all them bloody periods!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treemandan (Apr 25, 2012)

lxt said:


> HA...Look AA...oops I mean dan, you beating up anything is another chapter of fiction, thats a big book you`re writing, tell us you kick his butt with a dish towel? or smack the snot outta em with the rabbit in a dress.............or, you lanced his balls like you did your own & then stole his license.............tell us!! Punk..!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




X, we have been through this before, quite a few times even. Thing is:my life, your life and everybody else's life would be better if you just shut the #### up, or maybe even die. I dunno, why don't you give it a try and we will tell you if its working out. Its not like it would make a difference to you but it would be helpful to us.


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 25, 2012)

Lol. Looks like almost everyone either hates each other, or is banned now. We're doing well people! Works if ya work it!!


----------



## treemandan (Apr 25, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Looks like almost everyone either hates each other, or is banned now. We're doing well people! Works if ya work it!!



I am begining to hate that mother####er. At first I didn't, just found him slightly aggravated due to his own musterings, annoying, passe'. Now I just hopes he cans it. I guess I will have to hit the ingnore button on his ass again. I don't ever recall him posting one dam helpful or interesting thing. Just yap flap and crap outta him. Never has he posted good pics. How can we really know him? Oh well I most likely do but wish I didn't.


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 25, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I am begining to hate that mother####er. At first I didn't, just found him slightly aggravated due to his own musterings, annoying, passe'. Now I just hopes he cans it. I guess I will have to hit the ingnore button on his ass again. I don't ever recall him posting one dam helpful or interesting thing. Just yap flap and crap outta him. Never has he posted good pics. How can we really know him? Oh well I most likely do but wish I didn't.



Lol! Sounds like you got yourself one too, eh?


----------



## lxt (Apr 26, 2012)

Bigus Termitius said:


> You know whose muff is stankier than yours?? Nobodies!! It's all them bloody periods!!!!!!!!!



Your point?? ah you dont have one! Look.......................................................................................LOL, you danno`s bun boy now?




treemandan said:


> X, we have been through this before, quite a few times even. Thing is:my life, your life and everybody else's life would be better if you just shut the #### up, or maybe even die. I dunno, why don't you give it a try and we will tell you if its working out. Its not like it would make a difference to you but it would be helpful to us.



Well my little nutpump, thats not gonna happen! Ya see, guys like you, murphy, treeseer come on here thinking your knowledgeable, pro`s & even good at tree work, LMFAO you call yerself a treeman with a 1 ton dump, welded frame & then you post pic`s of you & a rabbit, whoo wee! how bout you take yer own advice..............(more periods) Look, one minute your selling, next yer keeping, now new tires on that relic! WHY? just sell yer #### or keep it!! your stories suck & even plas said your ability to climb & teach was laughable at best!!!!



treemandan said:


> I am begining to hate that mother####er. At first I didn't, just found him slightly aggravated due to his own musterings, annoying, passe'. Now I just hopes he cans it. I guess I will have to hit the ingnore button on his ass again. I don't ever recall him posting one dam helpful or interesting thing. Just yap flap and crap outta him. Never has he posted good pics. How can we really know him? Oh well I most likely do but wish I didn't.



Maybe the help I posted was over yer head, Ive posted several pics & have provided tons on helpful info, sorry my info was for "real" tree care professionals, not some meatwhistle hack & his 1 ton with an F-150 plow truck, but I guess yer pics of you with a dish towel, rabbit & a dress are helpful huh? better yet, your posts tricking people into thinking yer selling equipment & then retracting it are as helpful & informative as knowing you use old motor oil, Yep, you are a ball full of knowledge & the info you provide...........well it just tells people what a ####ing jacktard you are & not to ever buy anything off you.

Re-read this thread Benny & if you think what you have stated publicly makes you a person that anyone would trust or purchase from? you`ve got yer head up AA rear end, actually I think its found a home there! "for real" GO AWAY




LXT.................................................................(just for BT)


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 26, 2012)

Jesus, why can't everyone just chill out a bit and go about their lives. I mean WTF already, a little ass busting is fine, but there's a point where it really does just become annoying and pathetic! The Dan seems like a good dude, IMO. A bad ass climber, with awesome tree/mechanical skills as well. He also seems to have a tight family, and be a loving dad/husband.. I mean WTF is the problem here??

I mean yeah, he's a bit of a fruit loop, but he's a tree climber, correct?


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 26, 2012)

Maybe I'm just getting sick and tired of human nature (myself included). I mean what the #### is the point of all of us dragging each other down to the point were nobody even wants to post anymore... even the real treeguys?? Just saying.

I don't know, maybe I'm just getting old. I've sure been feeling that way lately! Regardless, I'm looking forward to the next phase in life. Maybe I make it, maybe I don't. If I do, hopefully I'll see a couple of you there.

And no, I haven't been watching the oxygen channel too much. Actually I have been thinking that Its almost time to put my old Shepard down (troubles getting up/walking.. that coupled with a ton of other ####, just makes me question the whole beat down your fellow man, so you can feel better about yourself mentality. Whatever, tear me me up... I mean its all in the name if humor, correct??


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 26, 2012)

On the bright side, here's a pic of the baby foxes I got today. Kinda small on my cell, but hopefully can be seen on a monitor. They got big quick!!
View attachment 235701


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Apr 26, 2012)

lxt said:


> Your point?? ah you dont have one! Look.......................................................................................LOL, you danno`s bun boy now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! If anyone's guilty of bun buddies, it's definitely u and AA. You two love birds are the most useless melodramatic rag queens this site has ever seen. Bar None. You just stink up the place, period. It's like you never left the playground in your mind and still bear the scars of getting beat up by all the girls. It's sad, but it is over, rub some dirt on it and walk it off already.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 26, 2012)

Not to break the tension, but I had a good day, You other idiots who like to look like jack-a s s e s can probably do a pm as to keep the thread nice!!! :msp_sneaky:
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 27, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Jesus, why can't everyone just chill out a bit and go about their lives. I mean WTF already, a little ass busting is fine, but there's a point where it really does just become annoying and pathetic! The Dan seems like a good dude, IMO. A bad ass climber, with awesome tree/mechanical skills as well. He also seems to have a tight family, and be a loving dad/husband.. I mean WTF is the problem here??
> 
> I mean yeah, he's a bit of a fruit loop, but he's a tree climber, correct?


ya know what man I was gonna pass on replying to this post but #### it , I dunno who your trying to fool with this turned leaf crap but just the other day yoiu came on here and told lies about me , you lied about the magnetics on my trucks , about how I just pay people to climb for me and all the other things you've been trying to break my balls with , I never not once have I ever lied flat out about someone , so if you think all this see ya in heaven crap and we'll hang is just not working .... And just so you know I have practiced a huge amount of restraint cause you and I both know that I could drop some #### that would make some jaws fly open and they aint gonna be lies , maybe I am not a "treeseer" type here but I am not a full of #### bald face liar either ... So good luck with the new you cause man you need to make some changes .... LOL xs a bajillion


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 27, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> ya know what man I was gonna pass on replying to this post but #### it , I dunno who your trying to fool with this turned leaf crap but just the other day yoiu came on here and told lies about me , you lied about the magnetics on my trucks , about how I just pay people to climb for me and all the other things you've been trying to break my balls with , I never not once have I ever lied flat out about someone , so if you think all this see ya in heaven crap and we'll hang is just not working .... And just so you know I have practiced a huge amount of restraint cause you and I both know that I could drop some #### that would make some jaws fly open and they aint gonna be lies , maybe I am not a "treeseer" type here but I am not a full of #### bald face liar either ... So good luck with the new you cause man you need to make some changes .... LOL xs a bajillion



Just right off the top of my head, the other day you lied about the 4x4 not working in my bucket. And most anything I said to you was brought on by months of you harrassing me over everything I do in my life. So just go #### yourself, and leave me be. I'm done with ya.. wouldn't have been dragged into this crap thread if it wasn't for my ears ringing. I've got better things to worry about in life then fighting with your dumbass. It's a waste of my energy. Later..


----------



## treemandan (Apr 27, 2012)

X, I don't care. Nope, no, nine. Yer a funny mother####er but the ignore button is in effect on yer chump ass. you ought to see a doctor about yer condition.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 27, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Just right off the top of my head, the other day you lied about the 4x4 not working in my bucket. And most anything I said to you was brought on by months of you harrassing me over everything I do in my life. So just go #### yourself, and leave me be. I'm done with ya.. wouldn't have been dragged into this crap thread if it wasn't for my ears ringing. I've got better things to worry about in life then fighting with your dumbass. It's a waste of my energy. Later..


I wasn't even talking to you dumb dumb I was talking to patriot about something you just got a guilty conscience I guess , and that's even funnier ...


----------



## treemandan (Apr 27, 2012)

Bigus Termitius said:


> LOL! If anyone's guilty of bun buddies, it's definitely u and AA. You two love birds are the most useless melodramatic rag queens this site has ever seen. Bar None. You just stink up the place, period. It's like you never left the playground in your mind and still bear the scars of getting beat up by all the girls. It's sad, but it is over, rub some dirt on it and walk it off already.



Some girl beat me up once and it took me a long time to get over it.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 27, 2012)

Shift that paradigm X. We all get caught in the tides of damnation. We are with you bubba.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 27, 2012)

Almond the cat never leaves his tree - EVER - YouTube


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QH916abg-k&feature=related

Lighten up fella's, its Friday.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 28, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Not to break the tension, but I had a good day, You other idiots who like to look like jack-a s s e s can probably do a pm as to keep the thread nice!!! :msp_sneaky:
> Jeff



No. Pm's like that are for sissies.


----------



## lxt (Apr 28, 2012)

treemandan said:


> No. Pm's like that are for sissies.



Really? then why did you send me one? I replied & hopefully that`ll help you understand my position?

Bigus whateverus, AA & I BUDDIES? are you drinking your moms bath water? I came on here & called him out several times letting everyone know what kinda service & person he was/is...............remember he wanted to SUE me, LMFAO

I call it as I see it, this is tree work & to make a post tricking people into thinking you`re selling equipment is wrong!!! & as far as posts about non tree related issues, go to off the topic, thats the problem here anyone wanting some real info would be hard pressed to find it on this site, when I first joined it wasnt like this & only in the past couple years has it gotten worse.

this site use to be informative & with alot of talent, now we have guys who think dropping stuff on the road, walls, landscape is cool while others would list "equip for sale" with welded frames, used motor oil changes & dropped drive shafts..... this is what a professional tree service is? no wonder people look at this trade as a "any one can do it DIY joke" its become un professional & plain out humiliating, Im really glad I can tell people now I work for the electric company!!!

when I told em I was a tree service owner, I got the "I use to do trees" story all the time. good luck folks & I can only hope this trade turns around, even for those that I dont care for & vice versa!




LXT


----------



## superjunior (Apr 28, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Just right off the top of my head, the other day you lied about the 4x4 not working in my bucket. And most anything I said to you was brought on by months of you harrassing me over everything I do in my life. So just go #### yourself, and leave me be. I'm done with ya.. wouldn't have been dragged into this crap thread if it wasn't for my ears ringing. I've got better things to worry about in life then fighting with your dumbass. It's a waste of my energy. Later..



this place wouldn't be the same without you and 101 bashin each other, in fact I look forward to it. you made a crack a few months back, somethin about twinkies and lardfingers I can't remember but I almost pi##ed myself 

Sorry to hear about your dog bro, mines gettin up there too


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 28, 2012)

superjunior said:


> this place wouldn't be the same without you and 101 bashin each other, in fact I look forward to it. you made a crack a few months back, somethin about twinkies and lardfingers I can't remember but I almost pi##ed myself
> 
> Sorry to hear about your dog bro, mines gettin up there too



I'm thinking we'll get over it. Kinda like a brotherly tiff. Lol.. I can remember when I worked with me older brother down south. One day he had me so pissed off I fired up an 020 and held it 2" from his nose (one handed) at full throttle. Lol, that one shut him up pretty quick. He was still pissed himself, but he didn't dare move (I could see his face twitching a bit though, he was thinking about it). Ahh, the good old days.. 

And my dog is still hanging in there. He's still moving about okay (false scare, but I'm prepping myself). He was just waiting for the other dog to get up before he started his day. I guess he's decided not to waste any moves at this point.. kinda like an old tree climber. But thanks man, it does suck. No more dogs for me.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 28, 2012)

The OP of this thread should be fined!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 28, 2012)

lxt said:


> Really? then why did you send me one? I replied & hopefully that`ll help you understand my position?
> 
> Bigus whateverus, AA & I BUDDIES? are you drinking your moms bath water? I came on here & called him out several times letting everyone know what kinda service & person he was/is...............remember he wanted to SUE me, LMFAO
> 
> ...




I wouldn't count on this trade changing all that much anytime too soon, man... it takes a rare combination of brains and balls to survive at this gig. That's something not all that common in a person these days.


----------



## capetrees (Apr 28, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> The OP of this thread should be fined!
> Jeff



+1 :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## treemandan (Apr 28, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> The OP of this thread should be fined!
> Jeff



He can't be due to insanity. 


I still am considering selling. The red dump is a decent truck. I would miss some of its qualities. 


I was looking at a f250 which would have been a trade. It was just a standard cab though. 


The frame repairs made are fine. What do you take me for? An idiot? 

I can't believe the F150 still runs. Its in good shape! These trucks show the patina of tree work but are decent. I do not go to a mechanic who will put inspection stickers on for a few extra bucks and I like all my systems to work... well maybe not the A/C. The red dump don't even have it. 

I am going to be doing less tree work and am thinking ahead about vehicle/equipment consolidation.

Trucks like my red dump go for 6k all the time but I was hoping for 8. These numbers do not seem like very much money for what you get.

I agree that if you need a truck for lots of high profile driving then this truck is not for you. jeff, you would be arrested driving this thing out there if you had one chip on it. I had it back on Peabody's Hill where it belongs.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 28, 2012)

I keep all the shift linkages lubed. I have seen younger trucks that the shifters are all froze up.


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, if you're planning on doing less treework, then an F-250 is probably the way to go.

That's a nice one ton. I would think you could get at least 7k for it... you'd be shooting yourself in the foot, but you should be able to get it..


----------



## lxt (Apr 30, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Well, if you're planning on doing less treework, then an F-250 is probably the way to go.
> 
> That's a nice one ton. I would think you could get at least 7k for it... you'd be shooting yourself in the foot, but you should be able to get it..



7K for a 94 1 ton with a welded frame & has drank used motor oil? must be a different market out there? be hard pressed to get 4-5K here & asking that much it would sit for awhile!!!



LXT...........


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 30, 2012)

lxt said:


> 7K for a 94 1 ton with a welded frame & has drank used motor oil? must be a different market out there? be hard pressed to get 4-5K here & asking that much it would sit for awhile!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT...........



That chip box alone is worth 3 and a half. It's probably a good thing you tucked your tail between your legs and started collecting a paycheck. Seems you don't have a clue how to run a biz.


----------



## Pelorus (Apr 30, 2012)

"These trucks show the patina of tree work...."

LOL!!! The first half ton I had also showed a lot of patina. The wheel wells got dented to smithereens from heaving firewood into the back. Also once had a fire extinguisher go off inside the cab on it's own after the pin fell out and it got wedged against something. Amazing how fast you can roll down a window when suffocating.


----------



## lxt (May 1, 2012)

Blakesmaster said:


> That chip box alone is worth 3 and a half. It's probably a good thing you tucked your tail between your legs and started collecting a paycheck. Seems you don't have a clue how to run a biz.



WOW, & coming from a freshly shaven retard like you that means alot, I just went where the money is & with hacks like you in my area it surely isnt tree work!!! so when winter sets in & im enjoying the inclement weather from inside the truck & getting paid for it & gooood too!!! you just go out & plow some snow with yer F-150 sprout!!

As far as that chip box being worth 3k BWAHAHAHA, good luck on that, I can have a custom aluminum chip box made for 5k for a 1 ton, guess that welded frame dont mean nothing either uh? Blakes you outta buy it for when your biz goes belly up, be a good back up all you`d need would be a steiner............darnit thats right you all ready own one of those!!! LMFAO

Tell me beings you have great biz instincts or does cousin Lee run your show? LOL, blakes been in biz fer what a couple years & he`s the premier biz model for tree care LMFAO, Shaggy you were eaten spaghetti O`s & getting a spit bath from mom while I was climbing & doing overhang on 23kv & now not even 1 year after surgery Im in my 2nd apprenticeship & will have 2 journeyman tickets!!!! Let me know when you have that kinda ability!!! So yeah Ill collect a paycheck & when I need something tucked tween my legs Ill be sure to remove you first!!!


LXT...........


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (May 1, 2012)

I have a 91.5 dodge diesel 1 ton with flat bed 8 foot pto dump cummins diesel 5 speed getrag and inter cooled turbo, needs 5th gear worked on it gets stuck in fith works good in granny -4th and reverse needs power stering hose,(have new hose just need to put it on) bed had rust from hauling fert, and stump shavings has new 1/4" plate welded in but head ache rack is rusted on left has high gears so gets up to hwy speed in forth gear, great mpg, odometer and speedo quit at 227,000 miles have put about 10,000 on it since, only used for removals to pull stump grinder trailer and haul logs and stump shavings has curb side fold down and with scafold board can wheelbarrow shavingd in from lawn, down sizing and stump grinder is down so need to sell will take $4000 for it and $3500 for the stumper, $1000 for the trailer will have to get pictures 
Carlton 2500-4 in parts needs cutter wheel shaft and bearings, will need gogs and poly chain (were still working when shaft broke but are saw toothed, the shaft and bearings are less then 500 with frieght from Carlton, havent priced the cogs and poly belt yet,
the trailer is a factory built '08 5x10x4ft side walls with 5x4 foot expanded metal ramp gate and expanded metal front and sides stored in garage so flor and tires are like new, if some one wants all three I will throw in air can 2 5 gal gas cans fiber glass handled axe, grubhoe, digger bar, old echoe backpack,rakes, shovels, tye down ratchet, older 038 with 20 inch 3/8 bar and chin, 2 gal mix can, will concider trading the 3 with small stuff and my vermeer 1600 chipper for a late model hyd feed diesel chipper, needs to bee 4 to 5000 ibs as I pull the vermeer with a 4cyl diesel fuso, I may come up with 3-4k to boot for the right trade, have been looking at the bandit 90xp, the vermeer bc 1000xl, and the morbark 12inch drum, they seem to run 10-15 grand, will take $4500 for my chipper with electric truck crane on toung, but can only sell chipper if I have the means to up grade same week or so,
Paul


----------



## treemandan (May 1, 2012)

lxt said:


> WOW, & coming from a freshly shaven retard like you that means alot, I just went where the money is & with hacks like you in my area it surely isnt tree work!!! so when winter sets in & im enjoying the inclement weather from inside the truck & getting paid for it & gooood too!!! you just go out & plow some snow with yer F-150 sprout!!
> 
> As far as that chip box being worth 3k BWAHAHAHA, good luck on that, I can have a custom aluminum chip box made for 5k for a 1 ton, guess that welded frame dont mean nothing either uh? Blakes you outta buy it for when your biz goes belly up, be a good back up all you`d need would be a steiner............darnit thats right you all ready own one of those!!! LMFAO
> 
> ...



I didn't know you sold out. What are you doing these days? I mean besides going insane as it looks like you keep repeating yourself over and over and THAT , my friend, is a sure sign.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 2, 2012)

lxt said:


> WOW, & coming from a freshly shaven retard like you that means alot, I just went where the money is & with hacks like you in my area it surely isnt tree work!!! so when winter sets in & im enjoying the inclement weather from inside the truck & getting paid for it & gooood too!!! you just go out & plow some snow with yer F-150 sprout!!
> 
> As far as that chip box being worth 3k BWAHAHAHA, good luck on that, I can have a custom aluminum chip box made for 5k for a 1 ton, guess that welded frame dont mean nothing either uh? Blakes you outta buy it for when your biz goes belly up, be a good back up all you`d need would be a steiner............darnit thats right you all ready own one of those!!! LMFAO
> 
> ...




Lexy! What's up buddy? Take a deep breath now. I'd rip on ya some more but I actually kinda feel bad for ya, old timer.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (May 2, 2012)

> Bigus whateverus, AA & I BUDDIES? are you drinking your moms bath water? I came on here & called him out several times letting everyone know what kinda service & person he was/is...............remember he wanted to SUE me, LMFAO







> Shaggy you were eaten spaghetti O`s & getting a spit bath from mom while I was climbing



Well, I'd say the LXT mom/bath fetish complex has now been revealed and thus established. How unnerving. Might explain the limp wristed lover's quarrels with AA and overuse of punctuation to emphasize the marshmellow traumas. (Or it could just be too much red dye #40.) 

There, there, little xtra tard, at least AA will probably take you in under his wing once you're done tucking in your skirt down at the boss’s office. Just don’t let him post any videos of you and his nephew rolling around in the grass though. We really don't wanna see that stuff here. (Pssst! Save it for your victim's support group. )


----------



## tree MDS (May 2, 2012)

I could never sell my trucks and equipment. I'm more of a set everything on fire and run through the streets naked, kinda guy. That's just me though..


----------



## treemandan (May 2, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> I could never sell my trucks and equipment. I'm more of a set everything on fire and run through the streets naked, kinda guy. That's just me though..



eeyup. me too... in fact that is what I'm about to do right now.


----------



## lxt (May 2, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I didn't know you sold out. What are you doing these days? I mean besides going insane as it looks like you keep repeating yourself over and over and THAT , my friend, is a sure sign.



*Lineman Apprentice! gotta repeat things so some of you guys get it & ya still dont.*



Blakesmaster said:


> Lexy! What's up buddy? Take a deep breath now. I'd rip on ya some more but I actually kinda feel bad for ya, old timer.



*Dont feel bad for me, Im making more $$$$ than you & hold more certs/qualifications*



Bigus Termitius said:


> Well, I'd say the LXT mom/bath fetish complex has now been revealed and thus established. How unnerving. Might explain the limp wristed lover's quarrels with AA and overuse of punctuation to emphasize the marshmellow traumas. (Or it could just be too much red dye #40.)
> 
> There, there, little xtra tard, at least AA will probably take you in under his wing once you're done tucking in your skirt down at the boss’s office. Just don’t let him post any videos of you and his nephew rolling around in the grass though. We really don't wanna see that stuff here. (Pssst! Save it for your victim's support group. )




*Bigus balllickitus, Im amazed that a sopository like you could actually come out of the rectum of life, the only thing tucked between yer legs ole boy would be yer head, once the tampon is removed!! Tuck in my skirt? you silly.............(yep periods just for you) you would be a good gopher for me & I might just use your skirt to wipe my ass with.

Ill send AA out yer way to teach you some advanced climbing techniques & from what I hear in the PM box AA would be an advanced climber to you, dont fret pudding we`ll get ya up to speed in the climbing dept soon, right now just make sure my saws are full & ya tie the pull line on right......#####!*


LXT......................................................... woo wee, a whole bunch for ya bigus ####us


----------



## Bigus Termitius (May 2, 2012)

lxt said:


> *Bigus balllickitus, Im amazed that a sopository like you could actually come out of the rectum of life, the only thing tucked between yer legs ole boy would be yer head, once the tampon is removed!! Tuck in my skirt? you silly.............(yep periods just for you) you would be a good gopher for me & I might just use your skirt to wipe my ass with.
> 
> Ill send AA out yer way to teach you some advanced climbing techniques & from what I hear in the PM box AA would be an advanced climber to you, dont fret pudding we`ll get ya up to speed in the climbing dept soon, right now just make sure my saws are full & ya tie the pull line on right......#####!*
> 
> ...



There you go again, talking about how you were born. No wonder you stink up the joint, little xtra turd. You're almost funny sometimes...for a girl. Do you really think climbing makes the man?? Not so. I don't have as much time in the tree, that's true, but I've been a natural climber all my life...it's not rocket science. LOL! Good Grief, seriously?? Is that really what gives you a sense of superiority? Sad indeed! Where I'm headed, I'll have a second climber to trade out with, and more of a need to climb for the terrain. Can't wait, but up to this point, being a smaller big money making outfit, I can't afford to climb all these easy access trees from a safety or production stand point. Gotta get home in time to clean up and go sell your annual wages in tree work of a month. So you can go stroke your little knot all you want, if it makes you feel better, still doesn't change the fact that you're still a little overactive Aunt B. Why don't you bring uncle AA out yourself?? I'll put you girls to work on a real job, they’ll be no truck for you two to go necking in, so just leave your stained skirts at home, thanks. But hey, look at the bright side, you'll make enough dough to go hand in hand into walmart for some new ones for the trip home.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 2, 2012)

lxt said:


> *Lineman Apprentice! gotta repeat things so some of you guys get it & ya still dont.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So your saying that you make more money as an apprentice wire puller than you could doing trees? And I'm the one that's kookoo for thinking you got no clue how to run a biz?  But, ####, man, congrats! Sounds like you'll be able to put that deck on your trailer after all! Maybe even pressure treated! You double checked with the park supervisor to make sure it was cool though, right? Wouldn't want to see your lot fees bumped up or nothin'.


----------



## NCTREE (May 2, 2012)

I have a sweet Gmc for sale, it has a cat 3116 allison tranny with no issue run great. Has rust on one of the tool bottom boxes and will need attention soon and the odometer doesnt work but never had an issue with inspection. Its under cdl and has air brkes. $12,000 and its yours. Im downsizing to a 1 ton and a dump trailer. Dont have a need for the big truck.


----------



## mr. holden wood (May 2, 2012)

NCTREE said:


> I have a sweet Gmc for sale, it has a cat 3116 allison tranny with no issue run great. Has rust on one of the tool bottom boxes and will need attention soon and the odometer doesnt work but never had an issue with inspection. Its under cdl and has air brkes. $12,000 and its yours. Im downsizing to a 1 ton and a dump trailer. Dont have a need for the big truck.



A one ton compared to that chip truck isn't downsizing, it's downgrading. You''ll have alot of time to think about that in your multiple dumpruns each day. Good looking rig for the money inmo.


----------



## treemandan (May 2, 2012)

Bigus balllickitus, Im amazed that a sopository like you could actually come out of the rectum of life, the only thing tucked between yer legs ole boy would be yer head, once the tampon is removed!! Tuck in my skirt? you silly.............(yep periods just for you) you would be a good gopher for me & I might just use your skirt to wipe my ass with.

Ill send AA out yer way to teach you some advanced climbing techniques & from what I hear in the PM box AA would be an advanced climber to you, Now tell us is that red dye #40 or blood on yer tampon? dont fret pudding we`ll get ya up to speed in the climbing dept soon, right now just make sure my saws are full & ya tie the pull line on right......#####!




My God! I wish I had yer talent X. How do you come up with this stuff? Did you hire a writer or is this original material?


----------



## treemandan (May 2, 2012)

NCTREE said:


> I have a sweet Gmc for sale, it has a cat 3116 allison tranny with no issue run great. Has rust on one of the tool bottom boxes and will need attention soon and the odometer doesnt work but never had an issue with inspection. Its under cdl and has air brkes. $12,000 and its yours. Im downsizing to a 1 ton and a dump trailer. Dont have a need for the big truck.



Nice truck.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 3, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Bigus balllickitus, Im amazed that a sopository like you could actually come out of the rectum of life, the only thing tucked between yer legs ole boy would be yer head, once the tampon is removed!! Tuck in my skirt? you silly.............(yep periods just for you) you would be a good gopher for me & I might just use your skirt to wipe my ass with.
> 
> Ill send AA out yer way to teach you some advanced climbing techniques & from what I hear in the PM box AA would be an advanced climber to you, Now tell us is that red dye #40 or blood on yer tampon? dont fret pudding we`ll get ya up to speed in the climbing dept soon, right now just make sure my saws are full & ya tie the pull line on right......#####!
> 
> ...



Probably listening to you, you are pretty funny.
Jeff


----------



## lxt (May 3, 2012)

All original Danno!

Blakes as a 2nd rate by the end of the year Ill pull 95k, got a pension, health care, clothing allowance, paid holiday/vacations, inclement weather, etc so when I need to remodel my trailer by putting on a deck (with treated lumber) Ill make sure your mom has somewhere to live first before kickin er out. you go sell some tree work & ill be drinking beers, while yer busting hump & never home.....think about where yer ole lady might be? Hmmmm, at the trailer with a lineman BOY!!!! LMFAO

Bigus nutpumpus, what can be said that already hasnt, plain & simple: you are a meatwhistle! you need a relief climber cause you suck or maybe cause you have no formal training like blakes & need someone around that knows something, guys like you & blakes are what ruin this industry, ya get a few dollars & purchase white washed crap for buckets, you know enough to be dangerous!

aside from further insult to you & blakes (which is really easy & getting boring) what have either of you 2 accomplished, a CA? Line clearance training, journeyman cert.? who have you worked for? I mean really whats so wrong with leaving a hacks world filled with the likes of guys like you 2? I put in 25yrs & it hasnt gotten any better nor will it apparently! ya can beat em or join em & I for one dont wanna be associated with a trade full of hacks! But I will give you both some advice: make sure you prepare for the day when your health goes south cause being self employed & without NOII (non occupational injury insurance) will really screw you financially & biz wise, Thank god I was prepared!



LXT


----------



## deevo (May 3, 2012)

So......have you sold anything yet Danno? I mean the threads been derailed a wee little bit, keep up the friendly talk guys! Don't hold back now!:msp_tongue:


----------



## Toddppm (May 3, 2012)

lxt said:


> All original Danno!
> 
> , plain & simple: you are a meatwhistle!
> LXT



Keep seeing this being thrown around in here, shouldn't it be meatwhist*ler*? Just checking ya know in case I need to use it one day too.


----------



## IcePick (May 3, 2012)

*howdy*

Lxt- congrats on becoming a lineman apprenctice! That's a tough racket to get into. I've been bugging our power company for years trying to get a foot in the door. Oh well, I work for a well established tree company with all the fixings, so life is still good.

Are you working for a contractor or a utility? Do you have line clearance experience?

I don't think Blakes and Dan are hacks, I've seen some REAL hacks in action, and the pics those two post that I've seen have been quality. With this industry not being regulated, guys are going to ##### and holler all they want until they're blue in the face.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 3, 2012)

lxt said:


> All original Danno!
> 
> Blakes as a 2nd rate by the end of the year Ill pull 95k, got a pension, health care, clothing allowance, paid holiday/vacations, inclement weather, etc so when I need to remodel my trailer by putting on a deck (with treated lumber) Ill make sure your mom has somewhere to live first before kickin er out. you go sell some tree work & ill be drinking beers, while yer busting hump & never home.....think about where yer ole lady might be? Hmmmm, at the trailer with a lineman BOY!!!! LMFAO
> 
> ...




Thanks for the advice on the insurance, Lexy, and if I ever get into a position that I can't afford to buy my own boots I'll definitely look into a lineman gig. A clothing allowance...well I'll be. You hit the big time!


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 3, 2012)

IcePick said:


> Lxt- congrats on becoming a lineman apprenctice! That's a tough racket to get into. I've been bugging our power company for years trying to get a foot in the door. Oh well, I work for a well established tree company with all the fixings, so life is still good.
> 
> Are you working for a contractor or a utility? Do you have line clearance experience?
> 
> I don't think Blakes and Dan are hacks, I've seen some REAL hacks in action, and the pics those two post that I've seen have been quality. With this industry not being regulated, guys are going to ##### and holler all they want until they're blue in the face.



I hate electricity! I I have never heard of a CERT for that. The term is qualified.
I have only heard of 'Qualified.'
jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 3, 2012)

I only heard of 'Qualified'. Maybe I am wrong.
Jeff
View attachment 236866


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (May 4, 2012)

Jeff you probably would still need to get "Qualified" but ISA does have the Utility Specialist Cert.
http://www.isa-arbor.com/certification/resources/cert_Application_Utility.pdf .
By the way nice pictures on the big crane job, hard to tell the size when the crane is that big, I thought the sticks were 30 feet or so, had about 180-200 ft there, i am guessing,
Paul


----------



## Bigus Termitius (May 4, 2012)

lxt said:


> All original Danno!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You go, girl. Did this industry fail you, or did you just fail? Judging from your attitude in general, in stark contrast with true professionals btw, it leaves us no mystery. You, however, can't seem to figure out how acting like a drag queen all the time has contributed to your demise. That's just sad, but you'll have that.

It's probably best you're a lineman wannabe, but they won't tuck your skirt in for you either, and with your self-incriminating homo projectionisms it should be a short trip. Enjoy it.

I'm not too concerned about my health going south anytime soon. It happens to everyone eventually, but I do take care of myself, work safe, and work smart. With the money I can pull in a day, I can afford to.

I think relief climbing is just plain smart, safe, and contributes to longevity. I don't suffer from your insecurities, so your barbaric chest thumping is vaguely humorous, even at full effect.

Are you bored, or just out of homemade names that might have been funny in the second grade? I have noticed you’re running low on punctuation. That’s encouraging.


----------



## treemandan (May 4, 2012)

Cut it out guys. This is really pathetic and you should be ashamed. I am ashamed.


----------



## treemandan (May 4, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> I only heard of 'Qualified'. Maybe I am wrong.
> Jeff
> View attachment 236866




I wouldn't go showing that to any small children.:msp_tongue:


----------



## treemandan (May 4, 2012)

Good call on the lineman's gig X. A guy can only play treeman for so long then he has to get back to reality.


----------



## lxt (May 5, 2012)

Blakesmaster said:


> Thanks for the advice on the insurance, Lexy, and if I ever get into a position that I can't afford to buy my own boots I'll definitely look into a lineman gig. A clothing allowance...well I'll be. You hit the big time!



*LOL, Lineman is to good for you, Im sure yer wife will carry yer sorry butt when that time comes or your mommy & yeah the company pays for our FR clothing & our boots (EH) you outta do that for your workers, Ooops their lucky if you even have em covered on work comp!*



jefflovstrom said:


> I only heard of 'Qualified'. Maybe I am wrong.
> Jeff
> View attachment 236866



*Jeff it is Qualified by ANSI standards, however my state through the Dept of Labor provides a Certification for all Qualified Line clearance tree trimmers.*




Bigus Termitius said:


> You go, girl. Did this industry fail you, or did you just fail? Judging from your attitude in general, in stark contrast with true professionals btw, it leaves us no mystery. You, however, can't seem to figure out how acting like a drag queen all the time has contributed to your demise. That's just sad, but you'll have that.
> 
> *nothing failed I just wanted better & my attitude has catapulted me into a nice gig that I will retire from at 55, I have figured out that people like you in tree care is why many owners hire illegal immigrants which will lead to your demise.........sad but you`ll have that*
> 
> ...


 *Hmmm.......... running low, Nah you are the helmet end of the dogs shaft, as one asked? you are a meatwhstler, I made it plural for you cause in the singular sense it just wasnt fitting beings you are a multi meat whistling nutpump, LMFAO......................................................................ha punctuation! Now Fill My saws Boy!! *



treemandan said:


> Good call on the lineman's gig X. A guy can only play treeman for so long then he has to get back to reality.


 Danno, Ill take this as a compliment & I thank you! good luck on whatever route you go & be safe!



LXT....................


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 6, 2012)

lxt said:


> *LOL, Lineman is to good for you, Im sure yer wife will carry yer sorry butt when that time comes or your mommy & yeah the company pays for our FR clothing & our boots (EH) you outta do that for your workers, Ooops their lucky if you even have em covered on work comp!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man your an angry elf :hmm3grin2orange: And Ya know what I cant keep this act up anymore just idly watching and reading your phycho babble , You failed ... You choked and rolled over like a ##### and gave up and blamed and still blame everyone but yourself , you call guys hacks like you have the right to , but you can cram all your journeyman #### right up your ### cause believe ya aint all that , and I could prolly buy your trailer , your land and you and knock it all down and put in a miniature golf course and still afford you as a groundskeeper , YOU QUITTER ...And its no doubt you had or still have a bad heart doesnt surprise me a bit prolly couldn"t keep up with all your hissy fits and child tirades , I would pay to see your monkey ass at work all beaten and disheveled explaining your failures to your coworkers blaming everyone else like a politician ... I mean it too and I know you'll name call me and thats fine I am pretty good at that aswell


----------



## Bigus Termitius (May 6, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Man your an angry elf :hmm3grin2orange: And Ya know what I cant keep this act up anymore just idly watching and reading your phycho babble , You failed ... You choked and rolled over like a ##### and gave up and blamed and still blame everyone but yourself , you call guys hacks like you have the right to , but you can cram all your journeyman #### right up your ### cause believe ya aint all that , and I could prolly buy your trailer , your land and you and knock it all down and put in a miniature golf course and still afford you as a groundskeeper , YOU QUITTER ...And its no doubt you had or still have a bad heart doesnt surprise me a bit prolly couldn"t keep up with all your hissy fits and child tirades , I would pay to see your monkey ass at work all beaten and disheveled explaining your failures to your coworkers blaming everyone else like a politician ... I mean it too and I know you'll name call me and thats fine I am pretty good at that aswell



Facts. Someone should really get some help for this guy, as if his daily rainbow song and dance isn't enough, now he's revealing his bestiality tendencies. lxt, donkeys, and dogs, oh my...


----------



## Bigus Termitius (May 6, 2012)

lxt said:


> * Now Fill My saws Boy!! *



Well, I guess there's no question who likes to play king bear of your brokeback mountain.

Is this your mating call when you're on the job with AA??


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 6, 2012)

Bigus Termitius said:


> Facts. Someone should really get some help for this guy, as if his daily rainbow song and dance isn't enough, now he's revealing his bestiality tendencies. lxt, donkeys, and dogs, oh my...


He's a ####ing froot loop for real , we all know that ..... Gay doubtful that hardly ever as nasty as this guy .... He more like the guy who blows up gas stations because they lost his fuel cap or something and too think there's some poor bastard that needs a job sooooooo bad that he would work for him ....


----------



## lxt (May 10, 2012)

Wow.......101, what dialogue you possess & jumping in league with bigus jackoffus? man your weight problem has catapulted you into darkness! if you see it as failed good for you, Im happy & making damn good money.

You couldnt buy toilet water! so buying me & blah, blah,blah & putting up a golf course is clearly wet dream material for you, BTW...when people ask me know what I do I tell em Im a lineman & its funny how the contract trimmers for the utility kiss our butts, we basically laugh at you guys! most of you are cheap, dumb labor! ya see I thought tree care was respectable, now.....it just sickens me especially the new bread of jackwagons like you, all the bums who pretty much became members of this site from 2007 (there are some good ones) up to date!

this site is a fraction of what it use to be...............now we got 101, bigus whateverus, the blakes master(lol), & a few other tards who are talentless hacks, we just had a residential outfit whos owner just got electrocuted, caught fire & died while trimming trees near our powerlines! mid 20`s & gone, this is the problem of the future...............alot of guys on here have just enough exp. to be dangerous but want the money so they start a tree care service, lowball & bam...they screw the trade! Im not joining in with that crap so Ill move on to something else............failed? nope, just seeing the writing on the wall.


LXT............


----------



## lxt (May 10, 2012)

Bigus Termitius said:


> Well, I guess there's no question who likes to play king bear of your brokeback mountain.
> 
> Is this your mating call when you're on the job with AA??



Dude really! only you would mention a gay movie, AA & make reference to dogs , donkeys & beastiality! & I have problems? I think 101 forgets who whooped his twinkie eating as over @ A&L website, even the owner Pm`ed me laughing like hell! Oh & all you can do is sit Idly buy especially @ 5ft 6" & 300+ lbs 


LXT...........


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 10, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> I have the sneaking suspicion everybody's lucky you're not a mod! Lol..



I will try to break the mood.
A big euc with no access, all roping. I'll get more tomorrow. This is a 2 day removal.
Jeff 
View attachment 237739

View attachment 237740
View attachment 237741

Jeff :smile2:


----------



## tree MDS (May 10, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> I will try to break the mood.
> A big euc with no access, all roping. I'll get more tomorrow. This is a 2 day removal.
> Jeff
> View attachment 237739
> ...



Don't even get me started.. those eucs all look the same.. like tall skinny poodle trees, that need a good kicking in the balls! Lol..


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 10, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Don't even get me started.. those eucs all look the same.. like tall skinny poodle trees, that need a good kicking in the balls! Lol..



Dude, very heavy wood. Very heavy and yeah, their growth patterns are a true liability.
Jeff :smile2:


----------



## sgreanbeans (May 11, 2012)

Geeezus! Yall need to chill, damn, everywhere I go, yall be fighting, go off to other threads for while to do the mod junk, come back and you guys are going at it again, thought u two made up. U guys remind me of the brothers in Oceans 11,12,13,14....... Constantly bickering at each other, but when someone else jumps on one of ya, the is there to defend,lol. NOW STOP! I really dont want put yall in a corner, but I will. So please chill. 


I think I have this figured out. We as tree people, live a pretty extreme life, we are constantly trying not to destroy stuff, while destroying stuff, so we are always on edge. Kinda like a Jarhead who was kicking doors down in Iraqastan, then comes back to the rear, gets bored and beats the crap out someone............becuase he is bored. Same thing here, when the talk is about the science or normal day to day, its boring. Only when someone has a crazy sit come up, it becomes intereting again, so in the meantime, yall try too destroy eachother via the net...........becuase your bored. Take all that energy and put it too a book! 

That being said, another thing I want to address, everyone slamming each others gear. Some have new, some have old. Different paths and different roads have brought us here. Some work very hard to get what they have, some don't have too, both are good. Lets have a little respect for the fact that we all know how hard this life is. Gear don't make the Arb, *the work in the tree does*. Now stuff, that has no place on a job site, that is different, but a guys well used old dump........should not be a target. He might not have had the same opportunity as you. Some guys have it all, that does not make them better. I had hoped that I could build what I have into something like Marquis's outfit and leave it to my kids too take and run with. Guys get bent out of shape when they see someone has more, why? I love the fact that others, in my industry, are kickin it and takin it. I may not like the color, their graphics, their name,etc. But is does not affect me, so really I don;t care, its your stuff, you can paint it pink if ya want, your stuff. 
If we want to argue, lets argue about the science, then we will learn. I know its not as fun as slammin each other over every little thing. But ya could learn something and still get to kick down a door.

Its Friday


----------



## sgreanbeans (May 11, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> I will try to break the mood.
> A big euc with no access, all roping. I'll get more tomorrow. This is a 2 day removal.
> Jeff
> View attachment 237739
> ...



Jeff, need to start studying the trees out there, what book to get? I remember a few, but will need help with the palms. Wasn't there a "trees of socal" book floating around. I think Pardee Nursery published it?

Cannot wait to get there!


----------



## Bigus Termitius (May 12, 2012)

lxt said:


> Dude really! only you would mention a gay movie, AA & make reference to dogs , donkeys & beastiality! & I have problems? I think 101 forgets who whooped his twinkie eating as over @ A&L website, even the owner Pm`ed me laughing like hell! Oh & all you can do is sit Idly buy especially @ 5ft 6" & 300+ lbs
> 
> 
> LXT...........



You're the one initiating all the homo bestiality crap, just because I managed to also include your favorite mantime movie and your boytoy all into one post without all the uneccessary punctuation is no reason to cry about it, squid bait. You stink up every thread you invest, dishing your garbage and hatred, but dare anyone point out your psychosis, underlying preferences, or dish you up a plate of what you're serving and you can't handle it...lol. Who is 5'6" 300+ lbs? Your empty shell of an ego. 

BTW, I'm quite sure a pansy like yourself hasn't whooped anyone's az, ever, save in his own mind. What did you do, pound him with punctuation, or grind him into the mud with school girl names? Any B like you has always made his fort behind the playground teacher, now you've upgraded to forum owners. Well good for you, lil sissy boy.

Get a life. Why would anyone be entertained by your worthless presence in any thread? Really, what have you added here? The limp wristed flailings of a used up hack, lineman wannabe in the death throws of failure and loathing. You're a sad sort. Nothing better to do than lurk and do your worst to ruin a decent forum. How bout you spare us and see how well you fair in a lineman's forum? Go add to them all you have to offer.


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 12, 2012)

Bigus Termitius said:


> You're the one initiating all the homo bestiality crap, just because I managed to also include your favorite mantime movie and your boytoy all into one post without all the uneccessary punctuation is no reason to cry about it, squid bait. You stink up every thread you invest, dishing your garbage and hatred, but dare anyone point out your psychosis, underlying preferences, or dish you up a plate of what you're serving and you can't handle it...lol. Who is 5'6" 300+ lbs? Your empty shell of an ego.
> 
> BTW, I'm quite sure a pansy like yourself hasn't whooped anyone's az, ever, save in his own mind. What did you do, pound him with punctuation, or grind him into the mud with school girl names? Any B like you has always made his fort behind the playground teacher, now you've upgraded to forum owners. Well good for you, lil sissy boy.
> 
> Get a life. Why would anyone be entertained by your worthless presence in any thread? Really, what have you added here? The limp wristed flailings of a used up hack, lineman wannabe in the death throws of failure and loathing. You're a sad sort. Nothing better to do than lurk and do your worst to ruin a decent forum. How bout you spare us and see how well you fair in a lineman's forum? Go add to them all you have to offer.


ya know I kinda like him he's hardcore as hell but he can take it and dish it he doesn't whine or expect sympathy . I mean he may be the next uni-bomber but @ least he's no chick either .... Could you imagine taking a road trip with him in the dessert with a car with broken windows that don't roll down , the first time he got road rage we would all combust from his hate breathing fire breath ... You go X way to represent for the unstable ones LOL


----------



## lxt (May 17, 2012)

LOL, 101 your ok!!!

out of respect for beans Ill withdraw from rebuttal against bigus whateverus, I did the tree gig & now have moved on will always have a special spot for the tree work!

what im doing now will set me up for the future & give me a good living without the headaches, all I can say is when blakey & bigus are crying bout something breaking or having to put kitchen cabinets up or the ever so popular its december & the phone quit ringing..............Ill be working & will be able to afford to have the cabinets hung by a pro!



LXT


----------



## treemandan (May 18, 2012)

lxt said:


> LOL, 101 your ok!!!
> 
> out of respect for beans Ill withdraw from rebuttal against bigus whateverus, I did the tree gig & now have moved on will always have a special spot for the tree work!
> 
> ...



I just hope that cabinet guy knows what he is doing for his own sake. 

Oh and now that you have done the tree gig just where is this special spot its being kept in?


----------



## treemandan (May 18, 2012)

I am looking forward to putting the idiotic unfounded name calling behind us. Hey, if you got a point then stick to it, don't be like " yer mom is a whore". Even if it were true that someone's mom is a whore its not on topic.

And the topic here is I AM SELLING MY TRUCKS. And I really mean it this time.:msp_smile:


----------



## treemandan (May 18, 2012)

I really like the climbing but you can keep pretty much everything else and what you have to do to get there. There, I said it.


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 18, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I am looking forward to putting the idiotic unfounded name calling behind us. Hey, if you got a point then stick to it, don't be like " yer mom is a whore". Even if it were true that someone's mom is a whore its not on topic.
> 
> And the topic here is I AM SELLING MY TRUCKS. And I really mean it this time.:msp_smile:


hey man here's the thing. Your trucks are stupid and ugly built by men who prolly dated a few whores and anyway I got enough junk of my own clogging up my garage I don't need any of yours to clog it up more anyway your just pulling our mother lovin whore chain anyway ... So keep your trucks now bung wad


----------



## treemandan (May 18, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> hey man here's the thing. Your trucks are stupid and ugly built by men who prolly dated a few whores and anyway I got enough junk of my own clogging up my garage I don't need any of yours to clog it up more anyway your just pulling our mother lovin whore chain anyway ... So keep your trucks now bung wad



What color would be good for the dump truck?


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 18, 2012)

treemandan said:


> What color would be good for the dump truck?


OHHHHHH boy just answering this question may result in many angry PM's but I am gonna say Green the color of money going right out the damn window LOL , it doesn't matter to me I can't see it anyway paint it pink with red poca dots I don't give a ####:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lucille89Hall (May 19, 2012)

Am I missing anything?


----------



## sgreanbeans (May 19, 2012)

Lucille89Hall said:


> Am I missing anything?



yes, the ability to post


----------



## sgreanbeans (May 19, 2012)

Paint it green danno, I know its the typical, but it still seems proper, for a tree guy, to have green things...........

But pink with red dots would be cool too. Or bright red, with white racing strips down the middle, like a old 70' Chevelle


----------



## treemandan (May 21, 2012)

One reason I posted this was to get some feedback from all you know it all about what the truck's are worth.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 21, 2012)

treemandan said:


> One reason I posted this was to get some feedback from all you know it all about what the truck's are worth.



Well, not worth the effort and passion you put into it. Sorry $100.00 and you pay the smog!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------

